# Ergonomic Vertical Mouse



## TheFantasticG (Nov 23, 2012)

I've tried quite a few ergonomic mice in my short time on this planet. I find that vertical mice are the best. So far the one I have gotten the most benefit from using is the Evoluent VerticalMouse 3. After a few months of using it the pain I had in my wrist is gone. All I had to do was turn my vertical to get rid of the pain of using a conventional mouse. Never agian will I go back to a standard mouse. There's one hitch: I never hold the mouse like it was designed to be held. Because I do not hold it like it was designed, it isn't the most comfortable. I still reap the benefits of using it, but after more than a year I'm on the search again for a vertical mouse. To that end I purchased a Penguin Vertical Mouse. After a few seconds I boxed it back up and decided that's going to be my little sister's Christmas present. Now, I have a Wow-Pen Joy on the way to the house. If it ain't great there is the 3M Ergomonic (vertical) Mouse which doesn't look all that comfortable. If I want to spend over $100 there's the Amazon.com: Microsoft Natural Wireless Laser Mouse 6000: Electronics. Anyone else using a vertical and/or ergonomic mouse? If so, which one and how do you like it?


----------



## table1349 (Nov 23, 2012)

I prefer this: Apple - Magic Trackpad - Multi-Touch trackpad for your desktop.
Natural movements that are not tied to holding onto a device. To each his or her own.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's not going to work so well for gaming... 1/3 of my computer time is gaming now. 1/3 photography. 1/3 everything else.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 24, 2012)

While I'm OK with a 'standard' wired mouse, I get/got, for lack of a better description, carpel tunnel index finger.  Depending on how much I use the mouse at work and at home, my finger would be quite sore by the end of the day.  

The solution?  Simply swap mouse button settings in Windows.  No more pain!  As a side benefit, it totally confuses anyone who wants to use my computer when I'm down the hall or wherever.  

I've tried 'ergonomic' mice (expensive waste of $), roller balls (too heavy, too much momentum), and even various wireless mice (again, too heavy, and sucks down batteries).  Until they finally died a couple years ago, I was most happy with a small-size-for-travel mouse that I would plug into my laptop and had its twin at home.  Wish I could find more of them.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 24, 2012)

I got a Comfi Ergonomic Mouse wireless on the way to the house as well. While they may be an expensive waste of your money, Brat, I get my monies worth. Proof is in the pudding that I no longer have any pain from my hand to my elbow within one month of use.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 2, 2013)

I sent the Comfi back to the seller as they sent me the wired instead of wireless. Was too small for me anyway. The Wow-Joy pen mouse was too small as well. Gave that one too my Mother for Christmas. My sister is enjoying the Penguin mouse. She said its perfect for her small and slim hands. I may gave  up for a time on finding another mouse or just go with the Evoluent 4 mouse... Or go the complete opposite way and get a Razer Ouroboros.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2013)

I use a Wacom pen tablet instead of a mouse.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 3, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a few friends in the graphics business that use Wacom pads as their preferred interface device. I suppose if I was in the business I'd be doing the same.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 4, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> I have a few friends in the graphics business that use Wacom pads as their preferred interface device. I suppose if I was in the business I'd be doing the same.



I've been looking at the Wacom for a couple of months and am really considering getting the #5 small one. It seems reasonably priced.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few friends in the graphics business that use Wacom pads as their preferred interface device. I suppose if I was in the business I'd be doing the same.
> ...


Get the medium or you will end up with buyers remorse.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks gryphonslair99.


----------



## techguru (May 9, 2014)

Hi. Did you manage to choose an ergonomic mouse in the end? I tried the Penguin also and its was terrible. No precision at all. Its between the DXT Ergonomic Mouse and the Evoluent. Need it to be accurate and help my shoulder stop hurting though. 



TheFantasticG said:


> I've tried quite a few ergonomic mice in my short time on this planet. I find that vertical mice are the best. So far the one I have gotten the most benefit from using is the Evoluent VerticalMouse 3. After a few months of using it the pain I had in my wrist is gone. All I had to do was turn my vertical to get rid of the pain of using a conventional mouse. Never agian will I go back to a standard mouse. There's one hitch: I never hold the mouse like it was designed to be held. Because I do not hold it like it was designed, it isn't the most comfortable. I still reap the benefits of using it, but after more than a year I'm on the search again for a vertical mouse. To that end I purchased a Penguin Vertical Mouse. After a few seconds I boxed it back up and decided that's going to be my little sister's Christmas present. Now, I have a Wow-Pen Joy on the way to the house. If it ain't great there is the 3M Ergomonic (vertical) Mouse which doesn't look all that comfortable. If I want to spend over $100 there's the Amazon.com: Microsoft Natural Wireless Laser Mouse 6000: Electronics. Anyone else using a vertical and/or ergonomic mouse? If so, which one and how do you like it?


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 9, 2014)

Never found anything better than the Evoluent. I use it when I have business to conduct. For gaming I started using the Razer Naga Epic.


----------



## The Barbarian (May 27, 2014)

For me, nothing beats this for control and comfort:


I wonder if the fact that I wasted my youth at slot car tracks using a thumb-operated controller has anything to do with it.


----------

